# Steam for Linux

## schmidicom

Valve arbeitet ja bekanntlich schon länger daran ihre Software "Steam" auf Linux zum laufen zu bringen und nun steht die Anmeldung zum Betatest offen http://www.valvesoftware.com/linuxsurvey.php.

Ich habe mich bereits angemeldet und bin gespannt. Was haltet ihr davon und/oder werdet auch ihr euch anmelden?

EDIT:

Hier eine Liste der Spiele die im Betatest auf Linux laufen sollen:

http://store.steampowered.com/search/?term=linux#os=linux&advanced=0&sort_order=ASC&page=1Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Nov 08, 2012 7:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh ich finde es eigentlich gut das mit Steam und Linux und auch das sich Valve hier bemüht.

Dennoch wird Steam keinen Zugang zu meinen Computern erhalten, dafür vertraue ich den Herstellern dieser Software zu wenig. Zum Spielen habe ich noch ein Windows im Dualboot oder eine Spielekonsole. Linux Portierungen habe ich auch eher gekauft um die Initiative zu würdigen, anstatt um ein Spiel zu spielen.

Unterm Strich unterstütze ich sogar lieber eine Krücken-Software wie Wine oder Crossover, als eine proprietäre Spiele-Distributions-Software die Spiele seltsamerweise personalisiert verkauft. Also nicht für jeden Kunden mit Extras anpasst, sondern verhindert das man diese Software tauschen, ausleihen, gebraucht Verkaufen kann und somit die Möglichkeiten des Kunden eher beschränkt. Zudem kann dies wie bei jeder Software, ein zusätzliches Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen wenn Fehler in der Software gefunden werden. Wie zuletzt zum Beispiel bei Ubisoft und dem Uplay-Clienten.

Schade das dieser Linux-Client nicht mit Transparenz und Offenheit glänzt wie wir es von den Linux Ursprüngen gewöhnt sind. Dies würde mir persönlich besser gefallen. Jetzt kommt nur ein Kommerzielles Produkt für unser Lieblingsbetriebssystem. Was das betrifft bin ich aber auch eher der Hardliner und nicht einfach der glückliche Apple-Nutzer. Hardliner nicht in Bezug darauf meine Idealen zu verbreiten oder als das einzig Wahre aufzufassen sondern wegen meinem kritischen Blick.

Mit Apple wäre ich z.B. auch zufrieden wenn es nach den Funktionen geht. Aber mir ist auch ein grünes als auch soziales Siegel wichtig. Nun verstehe ich z.B. nicht warum große Unternehmen mit viel Geld, bestimmte Computerteile nicht teurer oder mit sozialen Standards durchsetzen können, wenn sie ohnehin schon die höchsten Preise von den Kunden bekommen. Dieser ganze Patent-Wahnsinn ist nur ein seltsamer Nebeneffekt.

----------

## schmidicom

Nichts für ungut ChrisJumper aber bei einer solch extremen Haltung wird es nie grosse und wirklich gute Blockbuster an Spielen für Linux geben. Klar mir wäre es auch lieber wenn alles offen bleiben würde, aber wenn nicht beide Seiten ein wenig nachgeben ist das ganze von Anfang an zum scheitern verurteilt.

Und zu den beiden anderen Lösungen die du genannt hast muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen das diese alles andere als zufriedenstellen sind. WINE ist keine Ersatz für ein echtes Windows und schon gar nicht für DirectX was die meisten Spiele nunmal einfach brauchen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das es ohne einen ziemlich hässlichen Hack anfängt einem den halben Desktop zu verpfuschen. Und sich nur wegen ein paar Spielen gleich ein Windows zu kaufen das dann umständlich über einen dualboot oder schlimmer noch in einer VM betrieben werden muss empfinde ich als "verarsche".

Vielleicht erkennen die Macher der grossen Spiele mit der Zeit den Wert von OpenSource und öffnen sich dieser Idee aber es ihnen aufzwingen zu wollen ist einfach kein gangbarer Weg.

----------

## Erdie

Steam ist aber gleich die volle Packung: Closed Source und dann noch knallhartes DRM + extra Sicherheitsrisiko. Gegensätzlicher zu der Idee offener Software kann es kaum noch sein. Das würde ich nicht mehr Nachgeben - sondern Kapitulation nennen. Ich kann damit auch nicht warm werden.

Doom3 hatte ich mir damals gekauft weil es unter Linux lief. Aber ich konnte es installieren und offline spielen, wie und wo ich wollte. Bei Steam hört  für mich der Spaß auf.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Darüber bin ich mir durchaus im Klaren. Ich weiß auch das ich hier in den sauren Apfel beiße, besonders mit Wine. Es stimmt alles was du über Wine schreibst und doch würden einige Titel nicht laufen wenn es das nicht gibt. Bei Apple ist es sogar schon so weit gekommen das Transgaming darunter angepasste Software für den Mac verkauft. Meiner Meinung nach ein richtig böses Minenfeld. Doch wenn auch nur drei Titel ordentlich so laufen, hat es einen gewissen Wert.

Native Portierungen sind mir lieber und sind besser. Aber die Beobachtung zeigt doch UT3 wurde versprochen und der Client erschien nie. Wie bei manchen anderen Titeln in letzter Zeit auch, wie Brink, Rage, Postal 3. Bei UT3 war es angeblich ein Lizenzproblem auch mit der Middleware. Dank Wine sind diese Titel spielbar, auch ohne Hilfe der Hersteller. Das trifft auch auf Steam selber zu, als auch auf diese Titel die jetzt native portiert werden sollen. Vergleiche ich die Situation der nativen Spiele, auch was die Programmpflege betrifft mit denen die dank eines glücklichen Zufalls unter Wine schon laufen, ist Wine die größere Schatztruhe. Vielleicht aber auch eine Seuche, weil eine native Anpassung nicht vorgenommen wird weil es "ja schon irgendwie geht". Wie zuletzt bei diversen Humble Bundles.

Ich finde es wirklich sehr sehr gut das die Titel jetzt von Valve portiert werden und auch das sich viele melden denen Steam nichts aus macht und die es sehr gerne auch unter Linux nutzen möchten. Mir ist auch bewusst das kreativ hochwertige Unterhaltungsverbrauchsgüter wahrscheinlich nicht als Open Source erscheinen. Vielleicht nur per Kickstarter, aber hier sind die Markenrechte auch komplett bei den Urhebern. Vielleicht gibt es mal ein Kickstarter-Projekt für eine gemeinsame Open Source Game Engine die Plattformunabhängigkeit bietet und auf Augenhöhe mit der konventionellen Konkurrenz steht.

Aufzwingen möchte ich diese Weise nicht, aber sie stehen halt in Konkurrenz zu diesem. Da muss man einfach schauen wie es sich entwickelt. Den Wert von Open Source kennen viele die heute schon Open Source verwenden. Valve gehört bestimmt auch dazu, eben nur nicht bei der Berücksichtigung des Absatzmarktes. Ich denke hier wird Linux auch nur mitgenommen weil Smartphones und Tabletts immer wichtiger werden. Weil Apple und Linux schon sehr bald mehr als 50% ausmachen wenn man die Verbreitung von jenen mobil Device in die Betrachtung mit einfließen lässt.

Wer braucht auch einen Computer wenn das vielleicht mit dem Fernseher+Handy geht, und die Daten eh in einer Wolke liegen. Außer uns "Nerds" kann doch bald 80% der Arbeiten eines Normalusers mit der Rechenleistung von einem Mobiltelefon erledigt werden***. Das einzige was noch fehlt ist ein Spiegel oder Fernseher mit eingebautem Kinect für die Bewegungssteuerung und ein Internetanschluss. Nun gut für das Spielen nicht, aber für einen PC-Ersatz. Selbst als Tastatur-Ersatz gibt es schon diese Taschen-Laser-Tastatur mit der man dann einfach auf der Tischplatte schreiben kann.

Ich beobachte erst einmal wie viele Entwickler sich für Linux öffnen und welche Titel erscheinen und ob die wirklich portiert werden, oder nur für Wine optimiert. Ich halte diesen Linux-Clienten für einen genialen Schachzug seitens Valve noch ein wenig zu wachsen und in der wärmer werdenden Phase "mit dabei" zu sein.

----

Nun vielleicht doch eine zu romantische Vorstellung. Dennoch verbessert sich die Treiber-Situation, der Kernel ist jetzt DEM-Freundlicher als noch vor 1,5 Jahren und Ubuntu kommt jetzt mit einem eigenen App-Store daher in dem es wohl auch zahlende Kunden gibt und vor allem keine direkte Machthabende Moralapostel. Spiel ab 18 werden jetzt jetzt doch für Windows 8 verkauft werden dürfen.

OT-Frage: Habt ihr mitbekommen ob Microsoft für Windows 8 wirklich den "App-Store" als einzige Möglichkeit der Installation durchsetzen wollte? Schmunzeln muss ich wenn ich darüber nachdenke wo der Paketmanager, ähm  App-Store seinen Ursprung hatte ;)

***Ich glaube nicht das es genug Rohstoffe gibt um die wachsende Anzahl von Menschen mit der aktuell von uns verwendeten Technik auszustatten. Vielleicht wird Coltan irgendwann Recycelt oder es gibt effizientere Systeme oder gar welche die günstiger sind. Doch bis es soweit ist wird es noch dauern und wenn Computer mal wieder zu Militärischen Zwecken eingesetzt werden wird es wieder eng bei den öffentlichen Ressourcen, also bei einem Wettrüsten der Killerroboter und Drohnen. ;DLast edited by ChrisJumper on Wed Nov 07, 2012 8:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich fände Steam eigentlich richtig cool, aber es gibt kaum Titel, die mich da richtig reizen würde. Ich bin keiner Zocker und vom Namen der Games für Linux ist bislang auch nichts dabei, was mich zum Umdenken bewegen könnte. Es hat mich ein bißchen gewundert, dass nicht so'ne alte Kamelle wie CounterStrike dabei ist ...

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> so'ne alte Kamelle wie CounterStrike

 

Oh doch die ganz bestimmt! Das ist ja mit der Source Engine gemeint. Also Team Fortress 2, Counter Strike Global Offencive, Portal (was sehr zu Empfehlen ist). Half Life 1, -2, -E1, -E2 und bald hoffentlich Half Life 3. Auch gut ist das Remake Black Mesa von Halfe Life 1, das wohl kostenlos als Download erhältlich ist und jetzt auch schon mit Wine recht angenehm läuft.

Ich habe bei den Shootern noch Left 4 Dead 1+2 vergessen. Das sollte noch erwähnt werden. Bin selber auch sehr gespannt was in der Beta von Steam aktuell gespielt wird. Es gibt zu dem Thema auch hier im Forum, Games Sektion einen Thread zu dem nativen Steam Clienten.

Wie gesagt ich warte einfach ab und schau mir an wie viele von den vielen tausend Spielen letztlich wirklich einen nativen Linux-Clienten bekommen. Bei Bedarf habe ich nichts dagegen mir vielleicht doch einen Linux-Gaming-PC extra dafür zusammen zu stellen und dort zu Spielen. Aber bevor ich meine Ideale verrate beobachte ich das mindestens ein Jahr und möchte dann wirklich Top Titel zu Release spielen können.

----------

## cryptosteve

Hmm .. vielleicht hab ich die Liste auch nur nicht richtig geblickt?  :Smile:  CS wäre auf jeden Fall cool, auch wenn ich locker gegen jeden pickeligen 13jährigen locker verlieren würde ... die neuen großen Spiele packt meine Grafik hier derzeit eh nicht.  :Smile: 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt und werde das sicher nicht vor Beginn schon verteufeln ...

----------

## schmidicom

Es gibt noch ein weiteres Problem das beachtet werden sollte, Windows 8 und sein AppStore.

Wenn sich W8 mit seinem App-DRM, was weitaus schlimmer ist als das DRM von Valve, durchsetzt wird es dafür kein WINE mehr geben. Selbst wenn jemand einen Weg finden sollte die Apps von W8 auf Linux zum laufen zu bringen wird sich das in die Apps eingebaute DRM wohl kaum umgehen lassen.

Ich springe lieber mit Valve ins Bett als mich an MS binden zu lassen.

Wer weis auf was für Ideen MS dabei in einem Anfall von Grössenwahn kommen könnte.

http://windows.microsoft.com/de-DE/windows/store-terms-of-use

----------

## musv

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Bei Apple ist es sogar schon so weit gekommen das Transgaming darunter angepasste Software für den Mac verkauft. Meiner Meinung nach ein richtig böses Minenfeld. Doch wenn auch nur drei Titel ordentlich so laufen, hat es einen gewissen Wert.

 

Gab's bei Linux auch schon. Navicat (ein MySQL-Frontend) gab's früher nativ unter Linux. Ein paar Versionen später fällt mir dann irgendwie auf, dass in der Prozessliste irgendwas mit wine steht. Da haben die Typen doch glatt die Windowsversion als natives Linux verkauft. War dann auch das letzte Mal, dass ich die Software verwendet hab. 

Ich hab bisher eigentlich fast nie Spiele gekauft. Sofern der Steam-Client was Vernünftiges wird, d.h. das System nicht ausspioniert, stabil und sauber läuft und es vor allem auch brauchbare Spiele zu angemessenen Preisen gibt und die sich noch ohne Probleme installieren lassen, werd ich wohl durchaus mal zugreifen.  Hingegen geb ich für Software, die nur unter Wine läuft definitiv keine Kohle aus.

----------

## Erdie

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  Auch gut ist das Remake Black Mesa von Halfe Life 1, das wohl kostenlos als Download erhältlich ist und jetzt auch schon mit Wine recht angenehm läuft.

 

 :Question:  Ich dachte, Black Mesa läuft auch nur über Steam. Zumindest war das so, als ich es auf dem Windows Rechner meines Sohnes installieren wollte. Ich habs dann gleich gelassen. Wie kann man das denn mit wine auf Linux zum Laufen bringen?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich muss gestehen das ich noch keine Zeit hatte es selber auszuprobieren. Aber sowohl dieser Eintrag: Black Mesa (wine-appdb) als auch diverse Stimmen in Foren, schreiben das es wohl mit dem Software Developmentkit laufen soll das erhältlich ist. Ich vermute das es es der Modifikation beiliegt?

Warum sonst sollte ein 7z-File angeboten werden, wenn dann "doch" Steam benötigt werden sollte? 

blackmesasource.com/download

 *Quote:*   

> Ich springe lieber mit Valve ins Bett als mich an MS binden zu lassen.

 

Ja, das würde ich auch so tun. Aber ich Verzeichte vorerst lieber noch ganz auf das Vergnügen. :) Danke für die Teams of Use von Windows 8, das war mir noch nicht so im klaren...

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren kaum noch gespielt. Trotzdem habe ich mir vor ca 2 Jahren Left for Dead 2 via Steam für das gelegentliche Feierabend-Geballer gekauft. Aber Reboot nervt einfach nur und unter Wine liefs damals nur schlecht. Insofern freu ich mich also doppelt: Endlich wieder n bissl zocken und das gekaufte Spiel gammelt nicht mehr ungenutzt in der Cloud rum. 

Valve hat die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt. Nicht zum ersten mal, sie waren mit Steam unter Windows schließlich eine der ersten die eine Art Spiele Repository anboten. Und jetzt wird diese Idee durch den Windows 8 App Store ausgebootet. Das ist wohl der richtige (späteste) Zeitpunkt um auf Linux zu setzen. Außerdem wird ja gemunkelt, dass eine Steam Box kommen soll. Vielleicht läuft ja darauf dann auch Linux. 

Ich denke von solchen Entwicklungen profitieren alle Linux Nutzer, ob potentielle Spieler, DRM Hasser oder beides. Valve hat in letzter Zeit einiges zur Weiterentwicklung von Linux Grafiktreibern beigetragen (z.B. bei Nvidia).

Mir wärs natürlich auch viel lieber ohne DRM, aber so schlimm find ich Steam gar nicht. Man kann offline spielen, man kann Backups von den Spielen machen (vor dem Löschen meiner Windows Partition konnte ich einen Unterordner von Steam (LFD2) kopieren und das Spiel dann mit Wine zum Laufen bekommen, allerdings furchtbar langsam). Außerdem hat so ein zentrales Repository mit Bezahlfunktion für Spiele schon einige Bequemlichkeits-Vorteile. Wenn ich da nur an das Disketten- und CD- Chaos von früher denke... 

Und es wird niemand gezwungen Steam zu installieren. Aber die Möglichkeit zu haben Top Spiele ohne Umstände auf meinem Rechner in gewohnter Umgebung zu zocken reizt mich schon sehr. It's all about choice.

----------

## Erdie

Also wenn das läuft, ohne dass ich mit root Rechten irgendetwas an meinem System verändern muß, würde ich es mir auch noch überlegen, es mal zu probieren. Spiele sind ja nicht überlebenswichtig. D. h. wenn die den Mist abschalten, dann sollten sie doch. Aber auch nur, wenn die Preise moderat sind. Und es m muß einfach und 100%tig wieder entfernbar sein.

Das Spielen ist für mich insgesamt nicht mehr so wichtig. Vielleicht hat es mit dem Alter zu tun: 40<<x<50

Ich fürchte ich könnte ich schon als Foren - Opa durchgehen.

-Erdie

----------

## schmidicom

So weit ich das bis jetzt herausfinden konnte installiert sich die Steam-BETA in "~/Steam" und läuft unter dem angemeldetem User.

Auch wird behauptet das die Beta momentan nur als 32 Bit Version zur Verfügung steht weshalb man dafür die emul libs installieren müsse.

----------

## Erdie

Die emul libs habe ich ohnehin. Aber es hieß doch, dass es nur unter Ubuntu 12.irgendwas laufen soll. Keine Ahnung, wie strikt die  Abhängingkeiten sein sollen. Aber extra eine Ubuntu werde ich mir für Steam garatiert nicht installieren.

----------

## schmidicom

Laut den Artikeln auf Heise soll Steam letzten Endes auf möglichst vielen Distributionen laufen nur die Beta ist als deb Paket für Ubuntu verteilt worden.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Wie schon von CrisJumper geschrieben, gibt es auch im Gentoo Gamers Subforum einen Thread dazu und man hat einen Artikel im Gentoo Wiki angelegt. Der Beta Steam Client ist ein deb Archiv, lässt sich aber auch auf Gentoo installieren. Humble Indie Bundle Spiele sollen sich in Steam installieren und starten lassen. TF2 kann man auch installieren, zum Spielen braucht man aber wohl den Beta Key.

Leider hatte ich noch keine Zeit das auszuprobieren und mein Wochenende ist auch schon verplant  :Sad: 

----------

## anyc

Es gibt auch ein Steam-Overlay https://github.com/anyc/steam-overlay. Die stabilen Ebuilds wandern auch ins gamerlay http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/gamerlay.git;a=summary. Leider scheint noch keiner der Ebuild-Autoren zur Beta eingeladen worden zu sein, daher gibts noch keine speziellen Ebuilds for Spiele.

----------

## Schnubbi

DAs mit dem Foren Opa versteh ich. Mein Sohn hängt mir ständig in den Ohren, weil sein Steam nicht auf Ubuntu läuft (bzw. ich ews nicht ans laufen bekommen hab). Ich hab ihm extra auf ner Teilpartion Windows 7 eingerichtet, damit mein Sohnemann glücklich ist. Hätt ich das hier vorher gesehen hätt ich mir die Arbeit sparen können, aber andererseits hätte dann bestimmt irgendwass nicht funktioniert. Für diese Casual Anwendungen fehlt Ubuntu einfach manchmal der Wellness-Faktor, den die Jugend von heute braucht. So genug über "die schlimmen jungen Leute" hergezogen. Weiter im Text!     :Cool: 

----------

## schmidicom

Die Beta scheint nun öffentlich zu sein ich konnte mich gerade mit dem Linux Client erfolgreich anmelden und der ist bereits dabei Team Fortress 2 herunter zu laden.  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

World of Goo geht bei mir auch.

Jetzt muss ich dem nur noch klarmachen, dass er nur einen von meinen beiden Bildschirmen nutzen sol...

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Die Beta scheint nun öffentlich zu sein ich konnte mich gerade mit dem Linux Client erfolgreich anmelden und der ist bereits dabei Team Fortress 2 herunter zu laden. 

 

So wie ich das gelesen habe wurde die Beta erweitert, nicht komplett öffentlich gemacht, oder? 

Wie auch immer, ich hatte Glück und bin diesmal dabei. TF2 ließ sich installieren, bleibt aber beim Ladebildschirm hängen. Serious Sam konnte ich installieren und spielen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> TF2 ließ sich installieren, bleibt aber beim Ladebildschirm hängen.

 

Bei mir (Laptop) läuft TF2 auch nicht, es kommt eine Fehlermeldung bezüglich "glQueryCounter" und das OpenGL veraltet sein könnte.

Und auf dem Computer zu hause scheint ein Bug im 2D color tiling (gallium) den start von Steam zu verhindern.

Beim grossen Computer wundert es mich nicht das es einen Fehler im OpenGL hat denn ohne das abschalten sämtlicher Effekte im KDE (SHIFT + Alt + F12) lässt sich dort nicht einmal supertux starten. Hoffentlich geben die Jungs von Mesa dank dem Interesse von Steam langsam mal ein bisschen Gas. Ist ja ein echtes Trauerspiel das die erst vor kurzem auf OpenGL 3 umgestellt haben obwohl OpenGL 4 schon länger zur Verfügung steht.

EDIT:

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> So wie ich das gelesen habe wurde die Beta erweitert, nicht komplett öffentlich gemacht, oder? 

 

Aber ab nächste Woche ist sie es dann wohl.  :Smile: 

http://www.steamforlinux.com/?q=en/node/141

----------

## Erdie

So, ich hatte jetzt Steam installiert. Es lief auch und ich habe gleich Team Fortress 2 runtergeladen. Das lief auch aber ohne Sound. Eine kurzer Analyse und ich stelle fest, das Pulsaudio vorausgesetzt wird. Ehrlich gesagt war ich da ziemlich angepisst, weil ich nicht vorhabe mir so einen dämliche Soundserver zu installiert, der alles an  sich reißt, derweil ich 3 Soundkarten habe und hier und da Jack brauche. 

Das wars dann mit Steam und ich habe es gleich wieder komplett gelöscht. Nur ist jetzt mein Sohn enttäuscht, denn er hatte sich gefreut, dass ich Steam installieren wollte.

----------

## schmidicom

@erdi

Laut einigen Forenbeiträgen müsste man TF2 auch ohne Pulseaudio dazu überredet werden können einen Ton raus zu bringen, angeblich mit irgendwelchen SDL Variablen. Selber habe ich das jedoch auch nicht hinbekommen weshalb jetzt eben überall ein Pulsaudio installiert ist, halb so schlimm wie ich finde.

Seltsam finde ich jedoch das der Pulseaudio vom DE gestartet werden muss obwohl ja eigentlich gerade hier systemd in Situationen glänzen soll wo Dienste nach bedarf gestartet werden. Naja egal, es läuft.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> So, ich hatte jetzt Steam installiert. Es lief auch und ich habe gleich Team Fortress 2 runtergeladen. Das lief auch aber ohne Sound. Eine kurzer Analyse und ich stelle fest, das Pulsaudio vorausgesetzt wird. Ehrlich gesagt war ich da ziemlich angepisst, weil ich nicht vorhabe mir so einen dämliche Soundserver zu installiert, der alles an  sich reißt, derweil ich 3 Soundkarten habe und hier und da Jack brauche. 
> 
> Das wars dann mit Steam und ich habe es gleich wieder komplett gelöscht. Nur ist jetzt mein Sohn enttäuscht, denn er hatte sich gefreut, dass ich Steam installieren wollte.

 

vor dem starten von steam einfach ein

 *Quote:*   

> export SDL_AUDIODRIVER=alsa

 

machen und schon funktioniert der sound auch mit Source-Engine Games

----------

## Erdie

Das hatte ich gefunden und probiert, allerdings dachte ich man muß es bei Start des Spieles machen - irgendwo stand das. Das funktionierte nicht auf Anhieb. Jetzt ist mein Blutdruck gesunken und ich bin nochmal von vorne angefangen alles zu installieren. So kann man sich das Leben schwer machen  :Wink:  Für irgendetwas muß ne 50 MBit Flatrate ja gut sein ..

----------

## Max Steel

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Das hatte ich gefunden und probiert, allerdings dachte ich man muß es bei Start des Spieles machen - irgendwo stand das. Das funktionierte nicht auf Anhieb. Jetzt ist mein Blutdruck gesunken und ich bin nochmal von vorne angefangen alles zu installieren. So kann man sich das Leben schwer machen  Für irgendetwas muß ne 50 MBit Flatrate ja gut sein ..

 

interessant... ich musste an meinem System nichts verstellen und es funktionierte auf Anhieb mit Sound.

----------

## firefly

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Das hatte ich gefunden und probiert, allerdings dachte ich man muß es bei Start des Spieles machen - irgendwo stand das. Das funktionierte nicht auf Anhieb. Jetzt ist mein Blutdruck gesunken und ich bin nochmal von vorne angefangen alles zu installieren. So kann man sich das Leben schwer machen  Für irgendetwas muß ne 50 MBit Flatrate ja gut sein .. 
> 
> interessant... ich musste an meinem System nichts verstellen und es funktionierte auf Anhieb mit Sound.

 

hast du pulseaudio in verwendung?

----------

## Max Steel

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*    *Erdie wrote:*   Das hatte ich gefunden und probiert, allerdings dachte ich man muß es bei Start des Spieles machen - irgendwo stand das. Das funktionierte nicht auf Anhieb. Jetzt ist mein Blutdruck gesunken und ich bin nochmal von vorne angefangen alles zu installieren. So kann man sich das Leben schwer machen  Für irgendetwas muß ne 50 MBit Flatrate ja gut sein .. 
> 
> interessant... ich musste an meinem System nichts verstellen und es funktionierte auf Anhieb mit Sound. 
> 
> hast du pulseaudio in verwendung?

 

Nein

----------

## Erdie

Ich hatte versucht, die Umgebungsvariable in das Startskript des Spieles einzufügen. Das funktioniert aus irgendeinem Grund nicht. Jetzt habe ich es vor dem Start von Steam selbst gesetzt und es funktioniert. Ich war lediglich genervt weil so ein Soundserver, er IMHO lediglich ein optionales Add-On  sein sollte, als Standard vorausgesetzt wird, als wenn die Linuxwelt nur aus Ubuntu bestehen würde.

Für mich ist pulsaudio kontraproduktiv, weil ich mehrerer Sondkarten habe, eine davon mit 36 Kanälen. Und wenn  so eine Software gewöhnt ist, sich jedes verfügbare Device zu krallen ohne vorher zu fragen, sind die Problem vorprogrammiert. Auf meine Netbook läuft pulsaudio ganz prima, es hat also seine Berechtigung, aber man sollte schließlich noch die Wahl haben und nicht zu etwas genötigt werden.

----------

## schmidicom

Habe mir gerade Spectraball für 2.24 Euro gekauft und obwohl mein Laptop mit seiner Intelgrafik on CPU eigentlich so überhaupt nicht zum spielen gedacht ist funktioniert alles (inklusive Sound) einwandfrei. Einzig der Lüfter macht sich bemerkbar wenn die Grafikqualität auf max eingestellt ist aber abgesehen davon bleibt das ganze ruckelfrei.

Und es macht fun.  :Laughing: 

EDIT(20.02.2013):

Leider läuft das Spiel im Moment scheinbar nur mit einer Nvdida oder Intel Grafik wirklich brauchbar, wobei auch bei letzterem die physikalischen Gesetze ingame wohl noch nicht so ganz sauber umgesetzt werden. Und mit einer radeon ist das Spiel schlicht nicht spielbar da gibt es haufenweise Abstütze und sogar das Steam-Overlay zerlegt die Grafik.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe Counterstrike Source gekauft und es läuft sehr gut selbst unter meiner grottenlangsamen Nvidia Geforce GT430. Nur leider friert das Spiel gelegentlich mal für ca. 5 Sec ein, der Sound loopt, und dann geht es flüssig weiter. Leider bin ich dannach meistens tot. Kann sowas an der evtl. zu langsamen GraKa liegen? Sofern das nicht passiert, ist die Framerate ganz ok,  es ruckelt nicht, evtl nur auf sehr schlecht gemachten maps etwas.

----------

## cryptosteve

Grottenlangsam? Hast wohl noch keine Intel-Grafik gesehen, hmm?  :Wink: 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## schmidicom

@Erdi

Spectraball benutzt eben leider nicht source als Gameengine wie dein Counterstrike sondern diese erst seit kurzem auf Linux portierte Engine von unity3d. Und wenn man sich die Homepage von denen so ansieht bezweifle ich das diese was taugt denn auf der Seite findet man ja eigentlich nur PR Geschwafel.

Das mit dem Loop und dem kurzen Hänger ist mir auch bei der Beta von TF2 aufgefallen, könnte daher vielleicht ein Fehler in source sein.

----------

## Erdie

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Grottenlangsam? Hast wohl noch keine Intel-Grafik gesehen, hmm? 
> 
> 

 

Doch doch, die kenn ich auch, sind noch schlimmer. Aber die Bezeichnungen von Nvidia sind total irreführend. So toll sich Geforce GT430 auch anhört, es ist eine Karte, die eher für den Multimediabetrieb ausgelegt ist und gehört zu den langsamsten von denen. Dafür hat sie einen passiven Kühler. Für alten Spiele wie half life ist sie natürlich sauschnell aber bei den moderneren Sachen kackt sie dann schnell ab.

----------

## toxicity

Ich habe ein Problem mit den S3TC Support, Team Fortress 2 funktioniert mit den Paket libtxc_dxtn, Counter Strike Source dagegen nicht, im Arch Forum habe ich gelesen das die auch die x86 Version dieses Paketes installieren, ich wollte fragen ob das bei Gentoo auch möglich ist?

----------

## schmidicom

Portal scheint inzwischen aus der Linux-Beta raus zu sein und bei mir läuft es überraschend gut wenngleich etwas langsam.

Hat hier ein anderer damit die selbe Erfahrung gemacht?

 *toxicity wrote:*   

> Ich habe ein Problem mit den S3TC Support, Team Fortress 2 funktioniert mit den Paket libtxc_dxtn, Counter Strike Source dagegen nicht, im Arch Forum habe ich gelesen das die auch die x86 Version dieses Paketes installieren, ich wollte fragen ob das bei Gentoo auch möglich ist?

 Die Antwort kommt zwar etwas spät aber normalerweise wird "media-libs/libtxc_dxtn" unter 64bit als multilib installiert, also mit einer 32bit Version:

```
/usr

/usr/include

/usr/include/txc_dxtn.h

/usr/lib32

/usr/lib32/libtxc_dxtn.so

/usr/lib64

/usr/lib64/libtxc_dxtn.so
```

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Ich fände Steam eigentlich richtig cool, aber es gibt kaum Titel, die mich da richtig reizen würde. Ich bin keiner Zocker und vom Namen der Games für Linux ist bislang auch nichts dabei, was mich zum Umdenken bewegen könnte. Es hat mich ein bißchen gewundert, dass nicht so'ne alte Kamelle wie CounterStrike dabei ist ...

 

Wie sieht es denn mit DOTA2 aus?  :Smile:  Ist eigentlich ganz nett gemacht.

----------

## Erdie

Das Problem mit dem Einfrieren von CS Source wurde  schon vor längerer Zeit mit einem nvidia-driver Update behoben. Just FYI.

----------

## Erdie

Hilfe, ich werde gemobbt. Immer, wenn ich etwas poste, schläft der entsprechende Thread ein  :Confused: 

----------

## schmidicom

Das bildest du dir ein.  :Wink: 

----------

## yuhu

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> Wie sieht es denn mit DOTA2 aus?  Ist eigentlich ganz nett gemacht.

 

Ich habe mir nur wegen DOTA2 Steam installiert. Doch leider habe ich mit meiner Intel Grafik nur eine schwarze Karte im Spiel.

Die Helden, Creeps, Shops und Türme sind sichtbar. Der Rest ist scharz. Sound läuft ohne Probleme.Last edited by yuhu on Sat Sep 07, 2013 6:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

 *yuhu wrote:*   

> Ich habe mir nur wegen DOTA2 Steam installiert. Doch leider habe ich mit meiner Intel Grafik nur einen schwarzen Karte im Spiel. Die Helden, Creeps, Shops und Türme sind sichtbar. Der Rest ist scharz. Sound läuft ohne Probleme.

 

Das habe ich in letzter Zeit andauernd. Unter World of Tanks (via wine) genauso wie mit warzone2100. Bei letzterem konnte ich das Problem allerdings durch Installation von media-libs/libtxc_dxtn lösen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Bei letzterem konnte ich das Problem allerdings durch Installation von media-libs/libtxc_dxtn lösen.

 

Team Fortress 2 verlangt von einem die Installation von libtxc_dxtn noch bevor es ganz offen ist, wäre schön wenn das auch andere so handhaben würden.

Davon abgesehen glaube ich das die meisten Probleme daher rühren das der Steamclient unter Gentoo gezwungen ist viele von seinen eigenen libs zu benutzen. Aber mit der neuen ABI ändert sich das hoffentlich bald.

----------

